

WordPress 3.8 Released: Responsive in and out - aram
http://www.fastcompany.com/3023347/fast-feed/with-wordpress-update-a-lot-more-websites-will-be-completely-responsive

======
aram
Seems that WP.org domain is blacklisted on HN - I got the message "Stop
spamming us. You're wasting your time." when I submitted the link below, even
though it's far from being spam.

Original announcement is here:

[http://wordpress.org/news/2013/12/parker/](http://wordpress.org/news/2013/12/parker/)

